# Onkyo Help



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey guys, I have been reading quite a bit and trying to decide on a receiver. I am down to the 708 or the 807. I am looking at both on A4L. I was wondering if anyone could explain some more of the differences between the two. I am not into 3D and do not plan on it for quite some time. I know that is one of the sticking points of difference in the two, but it does not play any importance in my decision. I know I may not have provided yall with enough information, but I would be happy to provide more if needed. Thanks for any help you can throw my way.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Go to onkyo's site and they have an awesome compare feature where you can look at the specs side by side.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have power hungry speakers the 807 does offer a bit more power and some extra surround modes. For the cost difference I would always go for the more feature rich receiver.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hilbornitis said:


> Hey guys, I have been reading quite a bit and trying to decide on a receiver. I am down to the 708 or the 807. I am looking at both on A4L. I was wondering if anyone could explain some more of the differences between the two. I am not into 3D and do not plan on it for quite some time. I know that is one of the sticking points of difference in the two, but it does not play any importance in my decision. I know I may not have provided yall with enough information, but I would be happy to provide more if needed. Thanks for any help you can throw my way.


If not into 3D, I would go with the TX-NR807. I prefer the larger Chassis and slightly more powerful Amplifier Section. The TX-NR807 Retails for a good amount more than the 708 and with 3D not being a interest, I would get the more expensive AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

tonyvdb said:


> If you have power hungry speakers the 807 does offer a bit more power and some extra surround modes. For the cost difference I would always go for the more feature rich receiver.


Just curious what would you call power hungry speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Tdub said:


> Just curious what would you call power hungry speakers?


If the speakers are 4ohm or inefficient (less than 88db) you will need some extra headroom power.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Tdub said:


> Just curious what would you call power hungry speakers?


You have got Paradigms right? You have no need to worry about your power, Paradigm speakers are very easy to drive.:T


----------



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

Just thought I would swing back by. Thanks for the notes and advice. I ended up going with the 807. This is my first receiver purchase and I am ridiculously excited to get it in and start setting it up. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hilbornitis said:


> Just thought I would swing back by. Thanks for the notes and advice. I ended up going with the 807. This is my first receiver purchase and I am ridiculously excited to get it in and start setting it up.
> 
> Thanks again!


Hello,
I am quite excited for you as well. May it bring you many years of sonic bliss. The TX-NR807 is an excellent AVR and a fantastic value. The same money at Best Buy would buy you an Entry Level AVR whereas you have a 1000 Dollar plus AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations! My first serious AVR was the TX-SR777 which I purchased ~2000 and is still going strong. I just got a second (TX-NR3007) for my basement and I love all the features. They make very good receivers. Take care of it and it wall take care of you.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I am pretty happy with my TX-NR807 AVR, especially the Pandora support. Just one thing to keep in mind...they run pretty hot so be sure to provide ample airflow. I have a thermostatically controlled 120mm fan sitting on top above the heat sinks just to be on the safe side. I did have some net-radio problems initially but it appears that the latest firmware has fixed these issues.
Enjoy!


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

waldo563 said:


> Just one thing to keep in mind...they run pretty hot so be sure to provide ample airflow.


Congrats on your 807! You got a great receiver at what I imagine is a great price. 

I thought about it. I found myself in a place where I could afford a little more and went with the 808. I've read posts that discuss the 808 running hot, even though Onkyo did a design change partly to address the heat issue.

I've been sensitive to the issue and have checked my new 808 several times, especially after playing it loud for a period of time, such as watching the "Crossroads Guitar Festival 2010". Maybe I'm a wimp or my speakers are easy to drive, but even after what I consider a workout the 808 is barely warm. It's sitting in an equipment rack with 4" of clearance above.


----------



## Tdub (Nov 15, 2010)

Crossroads Guitar Festival! utstanding:

What does this fan look like? I have an Onkyo and it gets really hot as it's inside a media stand.


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Tdub said:


> What does this fan look like? I have an Onkyo and it gets really hot as it's inside a media stand.


Tdub,

I used a low noise standard 120 mm (approx 4-3/4") 12 volt computer case fan connected to a thermostatic switch and A/C adapter. I chose this model for the low noise specs and the switch keeps it from running all the time because my AVR does not have a switched A/C outlet otherwise I would have just plugged the A/C adapter into this outlet and wouldn't need the switch. The particular fan I chose is a Scythe S-Flex 800 RPM model rated at 8.7 dBA and is extremely quiet but there are many other manufacturers and models to choose from. I have the fan sitting on top of the AVR over the heat sink area with rubber feet in the corner screw holes. However, since the fan itself is 1" thick, you will probably need about 2" minimum clearance to provide space for the fan and to allow for airflow. I have my AVR situated in an open sided shelf that has an 11" vertical dimension which provides roughly 2-1/4" of space above the fan and this setup keeps the AVR at what I would describe as barely warm. But I know from instances where the fan plug worked itself loose, the AVR gets seriously hot even in this open rack.
My source for all the parts was coolerguys.com as they carry a wide variety of fans and other cooling accessories.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Congratulations on the 807! I sold my Pioneer a few weeks back and got the TX-NR3007 from A4L and love all the features on it.


----------



## Hilbornitis (Jan 7, 2010)

Thought I would swing back by and say that I have the 807 up and "running". I say that because I am sure that I am not pulling all the enjoyment out of it that I could. The first major hurdle I have to clear is the purchase of a subwoofer. I am running it now without one. I thought I would check in with yall and see if there is anything other than running audyssey to get my system setup for the time being without a sub. It recognized that there was not one connected and put my fronts to "full band". I assumed that this pretty much covered me, but thought I would check.

The other question I have may be better served in the gaming section, but thought I might could knock two birds out with one stone here. I am running an old ps3 fat version as my main AV source. I know that I am unable to bitstream dts master and dolby true hd with my version of a ps3, but I also know that I am capable of sending via linear pcm. That is what I am doing right now...I think. However, I am confused on what listening mode to select on my onkyo to enjoy them. I am guessing that the "direct" listening mode is what I should be shooting for here? Maybe I am way off...

This board has been a wealth of knowledge and I appreciate all the input you have provided. 

Here's to hoping someone can set me straight again.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I


Hilbornitis said:


> Thought I would swing back by and say that I have the 807 up and "running". I say that because I am sure that I am not pulling all the enjoyment out of it that I could. The first major hurdle I have to clear is the purchase of a subwoofer. I am running it now without one. I thought I would check in with yall and see if there is anything other than running audyssey to get my system setup for the time being without a sub. It recognized that there was not one connected and put my fronts to "full band". I assumed that this pretty much covered me, but thought I would check.
> 
> The other question I have may be better served in the gaming section, but thought I might could knock two birds out with one stone here. I am running an old ps3 fat version as my main AV source. I know that I am unable to bitstream dts master and dolby true hd with my version of a ps3, but I also know that I am capable of sending via linear pcm. That is what I am doing right now...I think. However, I am confused on what listening mode to select on my onkyo to enjoy them. I am guessing that the "direct" listening mode is what I should be shooting for here? Maybe I am way off...
> 
> ...


Helllo,
You can use THX Cinema while using the bitstream from the PS3 along with many other Modes. I would just try all of the available Surround Modes and pick the one that sounds best to you.

While sans Subwoofer, I would definitely run full range on your mains. Also, Dayton's Sub-120 is available for around 150 Dollars and is surprisingly good. I would also check out Audiogon and do a search for Subwoofers in your area. Also, you could get lucky with Craigslist.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Turbo (Dec 28, 2010)

I bought the Onkyo TX-NR807 on the 1/10/2010 very happy with it use it as a preamp run 7 speakers hooked up with 2 Atlantic Technology-A2000 7 channel power amplifiers bi-amp all my speakers that run on 4 ohms amazing sound use a Velodyne subwoofer will be adding another sub in a few weeks to run at 7.2 cant wait.

Regards Lino.


----------

